# Delano, CA -Trisha,female gsd



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12365230
CONTACT;
Delano Police Department Animal Control 
Delano, CA 
661-721-3377 ext. 450 
Email Delano Police Department Animal Control 
Delano Police Department Animal Control 
Delano, CA 
661-721-3377 ext. 450 
Email Delano Police Department Animal Control 
Delano Police Department Animal Control 
Delano, CA 
661-721-3377 ext. 450 
Email Delano Police Department Animal Control 
***TRISHA
HI MY NAME IS TRISHA. I AM A MATURE FEMALE WHO KNOWS WHAT LIFE IS ABOUT. I WILL MAKE A GREAT COMPANION.
TRISHA IS A 4 OR 5 YEAR OLD FEMALE GERMAN SHEPHERD. SHE IS A LITTLE OVER WEIGHT BUT A VERY SWEET DOG. SHE WALKS VERY WELL ON A LEASH AND MINDS VERY WELL. SHE LIKES TO PLAY AND GO FOR WALKS AND ALL THAT DOG STUFF. SHE IS OLDER BUT IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A DOG THAT DOES NOT NEED AS MUCH EXERCISE AS A YOUNG DOG WOULD NEED, THIS IS A PERFECT MATCH. SHE HAS BEEN WELL TAKEN CARE OF AND REALLY LIKES PEOPLE SO SHE WILL FIT RIGHT INTO THE FAMILY. SHE HAS SOME LIFE LEFT AND DOES NOT NEED TO END IT AT A SHELTER. 
The adoption fee is $10.00 plus the cost of spay or neuter.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

i am so sry the imformation about the location went afew times. noticed during the post my keys were sticking,i see my daughter spilled something on it.again sry


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Email: [email protected],for this dog


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I see this pretty girl was in the coming soon part. 

That is excellant, you are buying her more time on here, getting her up here sooner.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

well i read thier info,and it sounds like avail. now or in a day or so they are not given much time. if i was wrong in posting early,mods will let me know i am sure,lol. MODS,if i am wrong in posting please move/delete , at least i got a pb this time,lol. she is a pb right?????


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

i also sent a email asking for avail. dates and any other info on the 4 gsd's. hope it was ok to do that.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

i want to correct myself at current Trisha is listed under lost/found,that is why it read avail. soon .( if not claimed) so i would strongly guess, for now should she be moved,until she is put on the adoption list( like the other 3 are).hopefully she will be reclaimed though.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

HI VERLINA, TRISH WAS ADOPTED SEVERAL WEEKS AGO BUT THE OTHER THREE ARE STILL AVAILABLE. NONE ARE DUE TO BE PUT TO SLEEP YET. THEY ARE ALL VERY NICE AND VERY GOOD LOOKING DOGS.
THANK YOU FOR THE HELP, WE WILL BE HAPPY TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS FOR YOU.
ACO VOLUNTEER DAVID MILLER


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

mods please mark adopted and move thanks


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

only 2 gsd are still there Holly and Casey
HI VERLINA, ONE UPDATE-WATSON'S OWNERS CAME AND PICKED HIM UP THIS MORNING.
THANK YOU AGAIN FOR YOUR TIME AND HELP.
ACO VOLUNTEER DAVID MILLER


----------

